# 6500K 23W CFL enough for 30cm cube?



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

I am planning to set a new 30cm cube with HC cuba. Is a 6500K 23W CFL enough?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not sure how many lumens those spiral bulbs can output....I think it's enough. I really just came in to tell you to jack up the co2 and have a good substrate....


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

cb1021 said:


> I'm not sure how many lumens those spiral bulbs can output....I think it's enough. I really just came in to tell you to jack up the co2 and have a good substrate....


I think it's around the 1700 mark


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

alexxa said:


> I am planning to set a new 30cm cube with HC cuba. Is a 6500K 23W CFL enough?


I'm thinking it's slightly on the low side, but maybe with a really good parabolic reflector.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

yep it is 1600lumens
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

why don't you go to walmart and get the 3 pack of 26w cfl by GE I think it's like 8-9 bucks, I had those philips b4 but they loose their light intensity in like 2 months.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> why don't you go to walmart and get the 3 pack of 26w cfl by GE I think it's like 8-9 bucks, I had those philips b4 but they loose their light intensity in like 2 months.


ok thx
walmart sells only 1 26w cfl? coz i still hv 2 philips left


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

that I'm not sure I think they only sell it in 3 packs and 6 packs


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i just went to AI and bought a 30cm cube and netlea brown soil


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

here it is


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

cool man.

where you getting those rocks?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

big als
it costed me $12 for that 2 rocks-.-


----------

